# Want to pay less for Propane ?  Complaining may help.



## cncpro (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't use Propane but I thought some of you fine folks may appreciate this.

http://blogs.courant.com/george_gombossy/2009/01/ct-propane-dealer-prices-to-ge.html


----------



## mrmichaeljmoore (Jan 24, 2009)

Unfortunately, I am locked into an "early-buy program" contract.....locked in at $4.39 gallon with Suburban Propane.
The article doesn't mention anything about getting out of a contract.
Although, I do realize if it was the other way around, i.e. prices never came back down, I wouldn't let Suburban Propane out of their contract if the market price was above my contract price.....


Good thing I have my pellet stove......
And that I use less than 250 gallons of propane a year (cooking and furnace).


----------



## davemhughes (Jan 28, 2009)

The thing that really helps you is to own your tank.


----------



## PaulRicklefs (Feb 3, 2009)

Owning your own tank has serious drawbacks though.  If you need any work done to your regulator system, valves, guages or tank adjustments it can easily wipe out 5-6 years of tank rent.  Most competitors will switch tanks free of charge (or at the cost of a permit) and pump remaining fuel to their tank.  So if it's an issue of not liking the current company, phone the other one and they will usually switch it out for you.


----------

